# 120gb to 250gb



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have upgraded previously but not to a Tivo that has been networked and hacked. Will doing a piped backup and restore keep all my network settings, Tivoweb and other hacks as well as recordings


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes 

However, if your original TiVo was a 2-drive model (30+15) then you may have a problem going from 120GB to 250GB and keeping your recordings, as you may already have used up all 3 of your allowed MFS partition pairs.

You can check this by running mfsinfo against the 120GB drive. If it says you can expand 4 more times then you're OK; if it says 3 then you will have to junk your recordings and restore from a divorced backup or resort to a very dodgy practice which I've never tried.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for reply. My original upgrade was from a single 40gb drive


----------

